# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  U potrazi za anđelom

## kiara79

Nakon puno razmišljanja i razgovora MM i ja smo se odlučili za posvajanje.
Jučer je donešena konačna odluka i u srijedu idemo u CZZSR,tamo će nam teta napraviti zamolbu-tako mi je bar rekla kad sam je danas zvala...
U mom potpisu vidite da se spremam na postupak potpomognute oplodnje u ožujku  i neki od vas misle- ona nije normalna...ne znam,možda i nisam,ali želja za djetetom je jača i veća...
nekako ipak mislim da ću moći izgurati i MPO i posvajanje...s obzirom na to da se jako dugo čeka za posvojenje,mislim da nam neće biti prenaporno..u MPO vodama mislim odraditi još 2 postupka i nakon toga adio..jednostavno kao i većina nas,ovaj zakon ne mogu prožvakati,a love za inozemstvo nemamo...
ne znam koliko će trajati obrada,ali vjerojatno par mjeseci,pa kad pošaljemo sve zamolbe okolo,već će proći i taj drugi postupak...
svim čekalicama želim puno sreće i da čim prije dobe bebicu,a sretnim mamama,puno ljubavi,maženja i uživancije... :Heart: 
pišemo se..

----------


## amaria 23

Draga moja sretno!!Samo mi se ne sekiraj,i znaj kad krenes u posvojenje moras se naoruzati strpljenjem i cekati,i zvati i biti uporna.Inace ja ti sve paralelno sam radila do sad i postupci i posvajanje i tako cu i nastaviti,i  sve se moze kad se hoce...meni osobno niti je naporno niti nista...biti ce...i zelim ti svu srecu svijeta,i sretnoooo!!!

----------


## ivanas

Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

Sretno!!!

----------


## lexy

Sretno! Evo i mi danas predali molbu!

----------


## sati

Sretno  :Grin:

----------


## ArI MaLi

sretno  :Heart:

----------


## Dodirko

Kiara79 SRETNO!!!

----------


## katarinam

ja vam svakako držim fige i za jedno i za drugo da to bude čim prije, da se naša beba bude imala s kim igrati  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## čokolada

Kiara79, dobrodošla nam! Neka se tvoje želje što prije ispune!  :Heart:

----------


## inana

draga...kaj da ti velim... ja i dalje vjerujem da buš uspjela sad u 3., ipak ti ja fige držim, ali...ti znaš kaj je samnom, e tak isto ti je i s mojom frendicom, doduše ona je sada u 38. godini, ali dugo dugo niš, i doktori rekli- nema baš šanse, i svašta probali, i išli na posvajanje, predali papire i rekli da budu se načekali obzirom da su stariji,i da nek se ne nadaju maloj bebi i to ti tak potrajalo, i oni sam držali fige da ih pozovu...i odjednom, njoj loše, a ima koma tlak, i loše, loše, i kaj je bilo?došla im roda, ona bila presretna, i trudnoča prošla, i sad imaju malu frajericu,...tak da nemoj odustati, šajbaj sve, i bude upalilo.

----------


## eva71

Bez obzira koji je put do djeteta, nije uvijek lagano. Razumijem da zelis sve probati i nadam se da ce Ti se zelja za djetetom sukoro ostvariti!

----------


## kiara79

hvala curke...pisat ću tijek događaja... :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

eto...bili u Centru i pravnica nam napisala zahtjev...
vidjet ćemo za dalje,sad ćemo skupljat papirologiju pa polako dalje...
ako se ne varam slijedi razgovor sa soc.radnikom,i psihologom,dolazak doma... i jel još kaj ima....???

----------


## ArI MaLi

psihotest i to je to  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiara79

> psihotest i to je to


onda slijedi najgori dio...zamolbe i čeeeeeeekanje...

----------


## ArI MaLi

> onda slijedi najgori dio...zamolbe i čeeeeeeekanje...


 :Love: 
 a čekanje iskoristite za zvanje i obilaženje centara i to čekanje brzo prođe
samo osmjeh na lice, jel jedno djetešce čeka samo vas  :Heart:

----------


## Gost

Sretno !!

----------


## Snekica

> Nakon puno razmišljanja i razgovora MM i ja smo se odlučili za posvajanje.
> Jučer je donešena konačna odluka i u srijedu idemo u CZZSR,tamo će nam teta napraviti zamolbu-tako mi je bar rekla kad sam je danas zvala...
> U mom potpisu vidite da se spremam na postupak potpomognute oplodnje u ožujku  i neki od vas misle- ona nije normalna...ne znam,možda i nisam,ali želja za djetetom je jača i veća...
> nekako ipak mislim da ću moći izgurati i MPO i posvajanje...s obzirom na to da se jako dugo čeka za posvojenje,mislim da nam neće biti prenaporno..u MPO vodama mislim odraditi još 2 postupka i nakon toga adio..jednostavno kao i većina nas,ovaj zakon ne mogu prožvakati,a love za inozemstvo nemamo...
> ne znam koliko će trajati obrada,ali vjerojatno par mjeseci,pa kad pošaljemo sve zamolbe okolo,već će proći i taj drugi postupak...
> svim čekalicama želim puno sreće i da čim prije dobe bebicu,a sretnim mamama,puno ljubavi,maženja i uživancije...
> pišemo se..


Čitam i ne vjerujem! Morala sam nekoliko puta pročitati tko piše ovaj post! Ali samo iz razloga da sam otvorila ovaj pdf da napišem istu stvar, skoro pa u potpunosti. Mala izmjena je ta da sam jutros išla do grada, s namjerom da se idem skroz upoznati sa postupkom, podignuti zahtjeve ili što već, došla sam ispred vratiju Centra i STALA.  Izbezumljena i ustrtarena, s velikom dozom nekog nerazumnog straha, stala sam došle mi suze na oči i okrenula se i otišla. U trenutku sam shvatila da je to to i da bez obzira na sve, imam feeling da je to naša daljnja sudbina. Koliko god razmišljala, kovala razne planove, od MPO do posvojenja, ispred onih vratiju srce mi je skoro puklo! Tako sam odlučila da neću ništa ni pitati ni tražiti dok ne završi (?) postupak u 03/2011. 
*Klara*, sretno od sveg srca!

----------


## ArI MaLi

> Čitam i ne vjerujem! Morala sam nekoliko puta pročitati tko piše ovaj post! Ali samo iz razloga da sam otvorila ovaj pdf da napišem istu stvar, skoro pa u potpunosti. Mala izmjena je ta da sam jutros išla do grada, s namjerom da se idem skroz upoznati sa postupkom, podignuti zahtjeve ili što već, došla sam ispred vratiju Centra i STALA.  Izbezumljena i ustrtarena, s velikom dozom nekog nerazumnog straha, stala sam došle mi suze na oči i okrenula se i otišla. U trenutku sam shvatila da je to to i da bez obzira na sve, imam feeling da je to naša daljnja sudbina. Koliko god razmišljala, kovala razne planove, od MPO do posvojenja, ispred onih vratiju srce mi je skoro puklo! Tako sam odlučila da neću ništa ni pitati ni tražiti dok ne završi (?) postupak u 03/2011. 
> *Klara*, sretno od sveg srca!


 :Love:

----------


## amaria 23

ja mislim da nisi luda,sretno ti na postupku,i sretno i u posvjanju mozda se poklopi i dobijete djete i ostanes trudna...ma nadam se najljepsem i najboljem scenariju....sretno draga moja...u svakom slucaju ,sretno...

----------


## Gabi

Kiara sretno!
Mi smo prošli tjedan završili obradu u czss vž. Sve je bilo gotovo u nešto više od mjesec dana od predvanja zahtjeva za pokretanje obrade do njihovog dolaska k nama doma. Procedura je slična u svim centrima, a u našem imaju praksu da prvo dođete oboje na razgovor sa soc. radnicom i psihologicom (trajalo je cca 2 sata). Nakon toga slijedi testiranje kod psihologice (cca 2-3 sata). Četvrtkom idu na teren i vjerojatno će vas posjetiti odmah prvi četvrtak nakon testiranja, tj. kako bude vama odgovaralo. Ako želiš možemo se naći na kavi pa izmjeniti iskustva.

----------


## kiara79

hey draga...baš mi je drago da ste i vi krenuli,mi smo sad malo zastali jer smo trenutno u postupku,ali bez obzira na ishod postupka mi ćemo nastaviti sa posvojenjem...
za kavicu se čujemo trenutno sam u velikoj gužvi i posao i postupak i imam neke majstore doma...ma koma...

----------


## mare41

Drage moje MPO pajdašice-kiara, Snekica i Gabi-sretno od srca!

----------


## Snekica

Tnx Mare!

----------


## ArI MaLi

sretno cure  :Love:

----------


## špelkica

Kiara79, sretno! Možda ćemo i mi jednog dana tim putem  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## crvenkapica77

kiara  79  sretno draga   :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

evo me natrag...mi smo skupili papirologiju,obavili psihotest,bili iz Centa kod nas doma...
molbice su isprintane...čekaju da ih MM pokupi i odnese na poštu....
a joooj sad se treba naoružat strpljenjem i živce na hozntregere...
inače,osim za posvajanje,mi smo predali zahtjev i za udomljavanje,i ta je obrada gotova,tak da sad čekam dječicu da mi dođu...
sobice su sređene,namještene i čakaju...a i mi...
pitate se zašto udomljenje...?

ne znam,jednostavno smo mislili da će nam tako biti najlakše doći do djeteta...ne patim previše od toga da me zove mama..
želim da je tu kraj mene,da ga pomazim i zaštitim...da nam dođe,uljepša ove dane,da uživamo na izletima,na moru,u igri i smijehu...
nema veze je li posvojeno,udomljeno ili biološko...biti će naše...pa makar i privremeno..

za sada toliko u ove sitne sate... :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

O draga, pa to je divno! Volim akciju! Biti ćeš jedna divna mama pa i udomljenoj djeci. Oni to neće nikad zaboraviti!  :Smile:

----------


## sandraks

sretno!

----------


## rozalija

> Drage moje MPO pajdašice-kiara, Snekica i Gabi-sretno od srca!


X
Sretno cure, da što prije male bebice stignu u vaš dom.

----------


## rozalija

kiara79 divo si ovo napisala, bićeš prekrasna mamica.

----------


## špelkica

Sretno! Sigurna sam da ćete što prije doći do djeteta! 
Poslala sam ti pp

----------


## kiara79

Ajde vrijeme je da se i ja malo javim..do sad nisam ništa posebno pisala jer nisam imala kaj..zamolbe su poslane odavno,zivkamo centre stalno ali ništa za nas...grozno!!
tako je bilo sve do jučer..jučer ujutro život mi se preokrenuo,bila sam najsretnija na svijetu.
Zvali nas iz jednog Centra želimo li udomiti malu bebicu,privremeno bi je udomili,a kad se sve pravno riješi,onda bi je posvojili...
da,da,da..vrištala sam teti na telefon..naravno da želimo tu bebicu..
ona me smirivala i ispričala malo o djetetu i rekla da se čujemo sutra(danas)da joj 100% mogu reći što smo MM i ja odlučili..
halo ženo ne moramo čekati do sutra,mi smo odlučili odmah...malom anđelu odmah ćemo pružiti dom!!ona inzistira da će nazvati i ja kažem OK. čujemo se..beba mora doći u petak..molim..sad u petak...ja ne vjerujem...opet urlam od sreće..
ne mogu doči sebi..presretna sam!!!
MM i ja odlazimo u trgovinu,kupujemo sve moguće stvarčice koje nam trebaju za prihvat tako male bebice...
uređujemo sobicu na brzinu,perem robicu..ubila sam se,ali sam uživala...ne sjećam se da sam ikad išta radila sa takvim guštom!!
noć besna,tisuću stvari mi se mota po glavi,jedva čekam...ko malo dijete...još 2 noći moram spavati..i onda ćemo imati anđela koji će biti samo naš!!
ujutro čekam poziv i da sa tetom iz Centra dogovorim zadnje detalje..nervozno pijem kavu i dimim jednu za drugom!!
zvoni mobitel,da,to je ona...hvala Bogu nisu zaboravili..
dobro jutro gospođo,jako mi je žao ali dijete nećemo smjestiti kod vas,mama se predomislila...znate ipak roditelji imaju prednost i treba im dati priliku..
oči su mi se napunile suzama,nisam mogla izustiti ni riječi...isto ko ni dan prije kad su javili da beba stiže..
ne,to ne može biti istina..kako,pa sve smo dogovorili..ne vjerujem..
onoliko koliko sam jučer bila sretna danas sam tužna i nesretna..osječam ko da mi je netko iščupao srce i dušu ..
prestrašno...
cijelo prijepodne prosjedila sam u sobici gledajući u prazan kinderbet,muzika sa mobila je svirala "Malu noćnu muziku"a ja sam neutješno plakala...i sad plačem i ne vjerujem... 

oprostite na dugom postu,ali morala sam ovo istresti iz sebe jer ću poluditi...nadam se da ću jednom moći napisati i sretnu priču!

----------


## mare41

kiara, mila, jako te grlim, znam da te sad ništa ne može utješiti, al ja čvrsto vjerujem da sve ima svoj razlog, da sve ima svoje zašto, stići će vaš anđelčić....grlim te jako....

----------


## Sela

Oh *Kiara* rasplakala si me,ne brini,doci ce vasa bebica,ovo je samo znak da tamo netko gore ipak misli na Vas,pa vas malo iskusava
ali zna "on" da ste vi bas oni pravi divni ljudi kod kojih ce jedna ili dvije bebice naci svoj slatki dom...*Kiara*..pusa

----------


## tonili

Kiara ja zaista vjerujem da ćeš uskoro opet sjediti u toj istoj sobici i gledati u svoje malo zlato u krevetiću...i tada ćeš plakati...od sreće  :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

mare,Sela,tonili...hvala vam drage moje..
toliko sam tužna da mislim da ću umrijeti od tuge... :Sad:

----------


## rima11

I ja sam tužna zbog tebe!
Jednostavno mi nije jasno zašto tete iz centra tako rade ako sve nije pravno čisto..................djeca nisu papiri!
Vjerujem da ćeš ubrzo grliti i maziti bebicu koja će biti u potpunosti tvoja!

----------


## mare41

kiara, bit će puno sunca, nemoj biti tužna, molim te, dobro kaže rima-nisu postupili fer, al oprosti im, i drži se, mislimo na tebe!

----------


## Snekica

Ajme, Kiara, rastužila si me! Najprije sam počela čitati s ushićenjem, koje je slašnjavalo pri kraju!  :Sad:   Nije pravedno! Znam da se daje roditeljima prilika ali do kad? Dok dijete plače po domovima samo? Jadno zlato malo!

----------


## ivanas

kiara  :Love:  sad si jako tuzna ali jednom kad se osvrnes iza sebe vidjet ćes da i ovo naizgled besmisleno i nepotrebno razočaranje je imalo svoju svrhu. Kad netko ima jaku želju i spremnost koja se da iščitati onda će mu se želja sigurno ostvariti.

----------


## ArI MaLi

o draga  :Crying or Very sad:  nadam se kad već plačem da sam ti oduzela dio tuge... zajedno smo jači   :Heart:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tonili

Kiara nećeš umrijeti od tuge... Ovakve bolni trenuci su nažalost česti na ovom našem čudnovatom putu. I kada se dobro isplačemo, shvatimo da je naša ljubav, želja i snaga još veća... Ovo će djetešce odrasti uz neku drugu majku, od srca mu želimo da ga voli koliko bi ga i ti voljela (iako bi, vjerujem, i pola od toga bilo dovoljno za cijeli svijet). Tvoj mali anđeo još čeka na tebe... i pokucat će ti na vrata u najboljem mogućem trenutku...
I biti ćeš mama. 
I zvati će te mama. 
I suze će postati radosne...
Sada je teško, ali, znaj, vrijedi sve boli i svih suza.
Sada se zajedno isplačite i zagrljeni krenite naprijed.
Vaš anđeo vas čeka.
 :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Ova teška situacija pokazuje da ne treba miješati udomljenje i posvojenje. Posvojiteljima, ljudima koji žele svoje dijete ne treba davati dijete koje je još uvijek zakonski dio svoje rođene obitelji i koje u drugu obitelj može biti smješteno samo na privremenu skrb. Draga kiara, za tebe je ovakva situacija teška, ali je moraš prebroditi i ići dalje čekajući svoj pravi trenutak. Ima u ovome jedna svijetla točka, a to je da se djetetova majka predomislila i odlučila brinuti za svoje dijete. Gledaj to s te strane, da je djetetu dobro, a tebe negdje čeka tvoje dijete.  :Love:

----------


## Bab

Draga moja Kiarice, baš mi je žao što je sve tako tužno za vas završilo...ali ja se iskreno nadam da vas negdje čeka Vaše malo zlato koje će Vam donjeti suze radosnice na oči.
Vjerujem da ti je sad užasno teško i da te nikakve riječi ne mogu utješiti, zato ti šaljem jedan virtualni :Love: .
Proći će i ova tuga i bit ćete opet sretni, u troje ili četvero...
drž mi se draga  :Kiss:

----------


## sonči

Čitam i ne vjerujem. Jako mi je žao što vam se to dogodilo , dignite glavu gore i nastavite jer vas sigurno vaše dijete negdje čeka. :Love:

----------


## rozalija

> Kiara nećeš umrijeti od tuge... Ovakve bolni trenuci su nažalost česti na ovom našem čudnovatom putu. I kada se dobro isplačemo, shvatimo da je naša ljubav, želja i snaga još veća... Ovo će djetešce odrasti uz neku drugu majku, od srca mu želimo da ga voli koliko bi ga i ti voljela (iako bi, vjerujem, i pola od toga bilo dovoljno za cijeli svijet). Tvoj mali anđeo još čeka na tebe... i pokucat će ti na vrata u najboljem mogućem trenutku...
> I biti ćeš mama. 
> I zvati će te mama. 
> I suze će postati radosne...
> Sada je teško, ali, znaj, vrijedi sve boli i svih suza.
> Sada se zajedno isplačite i zagrljeni krenite naprijed.
> Vaš anđeo vas čeka.


X

Draga samo hrabro, upornost i ljubav na kraju pobjede, ubrzo ćeš ti držati svoje male djetešce u naručju.
Mene i u ovoj našoj famoznoj BiH isto tako ljute ti zakoni o posvajanju. Kada smo muž i ja bili u jednom dječjem domu za nezbrinutu djecu, vidjeli smo jednog malog dječaka u krevetiću kako leži. tada mu je bilo 38 dana. Pitam ja ovu gospođu a što je s njim jel za posvajanje a ona meni kaže majka je obećala da će ga posjećivati jednom mjesečno.
A male okice iz krevetiće vire preplašeno, traže ljubav. Kada sam ga malo dodirnula po obrazu uputi je osmjeh.
Ajme majko kako sam se slomila,izašla sam plačući. I dan danas mislim na tog dječaka i pitam se gdje je.

Drži se draga, doće tvojih pet minuta.

----------


## Snekica

Ja nestrpljivo i dalje čekam nastavak, u stvari, više happy end! Please, piši nam malo o vašoj sreći! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mare41

Sneki, i ja čekam nastavak :Smile: ...

----------


## Mury

Kiara, svi čekamo nastavak vaše sretne priče  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kiara79

:Grin: bit će,bit će...

----------


## rima11

Samo neka bude što brže......volimo čitati priče sa sretnim završetkom!

----------


## Snekica

> bit će,bit će...


Nemoj da bude pismo zajedno sa slikama s maturalca  :Razz:

----------


## mare41

Sneki :Laughing: 
(evo, bit ćemo dobre i nećemo požurivat :Smile: )

----------


## sonči

:Heart:

----------


## Milina

Jedna moja bliska prijateljica je udomitelj, zapravo njena obitelj, ona ima svoje dvoje i mislim 2 udomljene, ali vidim da kod nje se to jako mijenja,malo ih ima pa odu. Ne pitam puno, ne pričamo o njima,jer to ona ne smije iznositi....

----------


## Milina

Ipak to mi je predivno pustiš djetetu,pružiš mu dom nesebično kada ga treba.

----------


## kiara79

Sjedim pred kompom već par dana i počnem pisati...napišem 3 reda i više ne znam što bih...<BR>srce mi je prepuno,duša mirna,a sreća prevelika!<BR>pitam se jel stvarnost ili sanjam...dugo nisam imala hrabrosti pisati,nisam mogla vjerovati da je tu kraj nas..<BR>san se ostvario prije 2 i pol mjeseca&nbsp;kad smo razgovarali sa tetom iz jednog centra..pričala je o malom cvrčku starom 20 mjeseci,pričala je o djevojčici prekrasnog imena koja je spremna za posvajanje,ali zbog prošlih dijagnoza posvojitelji nisu bili zainteresirani.<BR>naš odgovor je bio odmah DA...bez razmišljanja,sjeli smo idući dan u auto i zaputili se u drugi grad u jedan dječji dom..<BR>kratki razgovor sa soc.radnicom na hodniku,i kaže ona ok.sad ćemo vam dovesti malenu...<BR>u tom trenu se stepenicama spušta teta i preeeedivna djevojčica prekrasnog imena...<BR>zelene okice,svijetlo smeđa kosica sa loknicama i bucmasti obraščići...<BR>nijemo gledamo to djetešce koje se držeći tetu za ruku polako spušta stepenicama..knedla nam je u grlu,suza u oku,MM i ja se čvrsto stisnemo za ruku..<BR>ne mogu opisati sreću kad sam je primila u naručje i zagrlila,a ona je svoje lišce stisnula uz moje,pa me podragala i dugo gledala...<BR>često smo posjećivali taj dom i jedva dočekali da cvrčak ide doma zauvijek..najteže su bile njene suze kad smo odlazizli..<BR>ko da je netko otkinuo dio mene..<BR>al dočekali smo TAJ dan...nama najsretniji u životu...<BR>uzbuđenje je bilo preveliko..što naše,što dede,bake i ostale rodbine..<BR>cvrčak se prilagodio u par dana...samo nakon tjedan dana imali smo felling da je oduvijek sa nama...ko da nikad nigdje nije ni bila..<BR>imali smo problema sa izlascima iz kuće,to smo uspjeli riješiti,sa psima mačkama i vešmašinom..i to smo riješili...<BR>ostao nam je još usisivač<BR>...ali i to ćemo riješiti...
mazimo se puno,ljubimo se još više,a volimo beskrajno...
cvrčak je jedno jako veselo dijete koje je donijelo puno topline u naš dom u ovo predblagdansko vrijeme..trči po kući,puno se smije,a mi uživamo..
stisnemo se MM jedno uz drugo na trosjedu i gledamo suznih očiju,te male nožice koje tapkaju po parketu kako pleše na reklame sa TV-a...čudi se svemu,pa i najobičnijem cvijetu...
a mi uživamoi pitamo se jel stvarna...
oooooooooo da...stvarna je...ona nas vrati u stvarnost kad zaciči...mama,tata- tooo...a ulazi naš mačak Pero kojim je fascinirana..

da,ja sam mama...mama prekrasne djevojčice prelijepog imena...Tena...Tena...
moj cvrčak je maloprije zaspao,a mobil je svirao malu noćnu muziku..a ja sam je gledala dugo,dugo i zahvaljivala Bogu,Anđelima ,Svemiru,Svima..hvala Vam za ovaj da,za osmjeh što mi upućuje,za rukicu koja me podraga...
hvala za Tenu...za život,za smisao,za sreću i pravu obitelj!

----------


## ivanas

Kako volim priče o posvajanju, mogu razumjeti i upiti srcem svaku riječ, svaki osjećaj i eto od srca vam čestitam na vašoj curici(ima stvarno preposebno ime), sjećam se kako sam je ja zaljubila u samo ime kad su nas zvali prvi put za našeg sina. Već sam ti bila napisala prije na ovoj temi da nećeš dugo čekati na dijete jer se iz samih tvojih riječi dalo iščitati da si spremna i da nemaš straha. 

I baš sam si puno puta pomislila, o svim tim dijagnozama i pretpostavkama vezanim uz našu djecu, i meni i mojim prijateljicama mamama posvojene djece se čini da ih je dragi Bog s tim sakrio da ih ne bi posvojili ljudi koji ih ne bi mogli potpuno prihvatiti i voljeti. Moje sve troje djece je prije bilo ponuđeno nekim drugim parovima i mi smo uvijek bili rezervna opcija(ali prava).

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

Draga kiara, sad je sve na svom mjestu  :Zaljubljen: 
Pjeva mi duša dok čitam kako ste se našli sa svojim djetetom.  :Very Happy: 
Eto, bila je tu za vas i čekala vas da dođete po nju. 
Naša su djeca nas izabrala, sasvim sam u to sigurna. I ne kaže se uzalud, preko trnja do zvijezda i zvjezde su zbilja tada sjajnije, a ožiljci na stopalima samo pojačavaju tu radost.
Veselimo se s vama i sa svim mamama i tatama i onima koji će to postati. Neka im svjetlo Božića i spokoj betlehemskog djeteta dade snage da ustraju na svom putu do ovakve sreće.
Velika pusa,  :Heart: 
Pippi, tata i naša učiteljica  :Wink:

----------


## čokolada

Divno, divno, divno!   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Val

čestitam!  :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

:Crying or Very sad: si me...... predivna priča!!!  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Kiara, divno je svaki puta čitati kako jedno malo tapkajuće stvorenje, zajedno s dvoje ljudi punih ljubavi, hrabrosti i čežnje učini obitelj. Jako se radujem svakoj našoj novoj posebnoj obitelji. :Heart:

----------


## mare41

kiarice, isplatilo se čekati na priču, da se oči opet napune suzama zbog vaše sreće, kao prvi dan kad je stigla, uživajte!!!!!!!

----------


## ljutka

Prekrasna prica....rasplakala sam se

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

Čestitke mami, tati i maloj Teni :Zaljubljen:

----------


## laumi

i mene si rasplakala, svaka priča na ovom pdf-u me rasplače
veselim se zbog tebe i vaše male obitelji  :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

:Heart:

----------


## Charlie

*Kiara79* rasplakala si me...vaša sreća je skroz opipljiva. Čestitke cijeloj obitelji i uživajte s malom cvrčkicom  :Heart:

----------


## špelkica

Draga *Kiara79*, jako sam sretna što ste dočekali i taj dan  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## lastavica1979

Čestitam Kiara prekrasno,uživaj s svojim djetetom mazite se,ljubite,grlite to je nešto najdivnije na svijetu

----------


## Kosjenka

Čestitke, predivna priča

----------


## rima11

ooooooooooooooo, napokon jedna lijepa priča............ah, što volim ovakve priče sa happy endom!
Puno pusa novoj obitelji..............
Čestitam!

----------


## Shanti

Prekrasno! I ja sam uživala čitajući, vaša nova, presretna, zaljubljena obitelj me je baš predblagdanski razveselila!

Uživajte u svakom danu i čestitam mami, tati i kćerkici!  :Heart:

----------


## ZO

predivno, čestitam od srca  :Heart:

----------


## Mury

Kiara, prekrasno  :Zaljubljen:  Uživajte u sreći, jer zaslužili ste!!!

----------


## ježić

Prekrasno! Čestitam od srca! :Heart:  Uživajte...

----------


## eris

:Klap: Evo tek sad pročitah, lijepo je radi drugoga biti sretan, a ja sam presretna sad zbog vas!

----------


## pirica

*kiara*  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Snekica

Konačno dočekala i ja svojih 5 min za kompjuterom bez presinga! Od kad si napisala ovaj predivan post, stalno krenem pisati i ne stignem završiti pa moram odustati! Zato kažu tko čeka taj dočeka! Osjećam te kako si sretna, osjećam tvog malog crčka kako cvrkuta u ovoj divnoj Badnjoj večeri sa svojim roditeljima! Konačno je i vaša zvjezda na boru dobila visoki sjaj koji ima samo kad netko poput *Tene* uđe u život, u dom, u vaše srce...! Ljubite je, grlite i volite najviše što možete, ona je vaša mala princezica iz najljepše bajke i budite ponosni na nju, a i na sebe, jer ni njoj nije lako s tako predivnim roditeljima kao što ste vi! Mislim na vas!   :Zaljubljen: 
Nešto sam jaaako sentimentalna ove dane  :Smile:

----------


## sonči

Kiara 79 sad sam pročitala tvoj post. Suze su krenule...sjetila sam se kako je i nama bilo emocije rade a valjda i ovo blagdansko raspoloženje!
Čestitam vam na vašem cvrčku grlite je i ljubite , VOLITE SE :Kiss: ! Ona je VAŠA i STVARNA!
Uživajte u ovim blagdanima i Sretan vam Božić! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kiara79

Hvala vam svima na čestitkama!
Radujemo se ovom posebnom Božiću...za nas je zaista poseban,nakon 5 godina braka,mi smo obitelj,onako kako za Božić i treba biti!
Ispunjeni,mirni i presretni..

Danas smo okitili bor,a cvrčak se veseli kuglicama i ogromnim okicama gleda treperave lampice i samo viče,toooooo,toooooo,toooooo...
mamaaaaaa,ooooooooooo..
presavršeno!
 :Zaljubljen: 
Sretan i blagoslovljen Božić žele Vama cvrčak,tata i mama!

(ps.sneki ipak nije pismo sa sličkom sa maturalca!!)
 :Grin:

----------


## Snekica

> Hvala vam svima na čestitkama!
> Radujemo se ovom posebnom Božiću...za nas je zaista poseban,nakon 5 godina braka*,mi smo obitelj,onako kako za Božić i treba biti!
> Ispunjeni,mirni i presretni..*
> 
> (ps.sneki ipak nije pismo sa sličkom sa maturalca!!)


Neprocijenjivo! 
Maturalac ne, aleluja, ali Božić?!?!?!  :Kiss:  
Sretan Božić pravoj presretnoj obitelji!

----------


## Zrina

Čestitam od  :Heart: !

----------


## crvenkapica77

kiara jako jako mi je drago zbog vas   :Heart: 
rasplakala  sam se  ,  predivno  nesto  ,  pisano sa puno osjecaja  i ljubavi   :Zaljubljen: 
uzivajte  sa  Tenom

----------


## Kolu

Čestitam, dirnuta sam do suza vašom srećom. Najljepše je da jedan mali život sada kreće u obitelji koja će joj pružiti ljubav koju nije imala.

----------


## šniki

Ajme draga.......suze mi idu, ja sam u velikom zaostatku, ali kad sam negdje snimila tvoj potpis prošli su me srsi, morala sam negdje iskopati ovu priču. Presretna sam zbog Vas!

----------


## rozalija

Divna priča, baš me  :Sad:  :Sad: .
Čestitam vam od srca i uživajte svaki dan i svaki tren sa svojim malim cvrčkom, djevojčicom zaista prekrasnog imena.

----------


## Milina

I ja se pridružujem čestitkama, sretno vam s vašom Tenicom.

----------


## Gaga76

Kiara, baš mi je tvoj priča uljepšala dan... Čestitke od srca  :Heart:

----------


## suncokret

predivna priča, čestitke od  :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

Evo me malo,uz hrpu obaveza...

Mali cvrčak je dobro,odlično čak...razigrana je,vesela,vokabular joj se jaaaaako proširio..za razliku od kad je došla sa fondom od 6-7 riječi...sad samo melje,počela je sastavljat jednostavne rečenice-2 riječi...doduše još ia puno riječi koje mi ne razumijemo,ali učimo---i miod nje i ona od nas..
kad je pao snijeg imala je oči ko dva krumpira...toooo...ooooooooo...cičala je po cjele dane..onda smo je izveli van i panika..ne,ne i ne...ne bi stala na snijeg i gotovo..tata je ispred nas čistio,a mi smo onda hodale..jadan tata,načistio se bome,nožice su htjele svuda proći..
sada je već druga priča čim se probudi hoće obući skafander i buce,ne bi ništa drugo..srećom imamoogromno dvorište pa je stavimo na sanjke i vučemo okolo..

inače danas naš cvrčak ima 2.rođendan..
dobila je puno lijepih poklona,a u nedjelju se sprema party za ekipu sa tortom i kolačima..

ljube Vas mama,tata i mali cvrčak!

----------


## Mariela

Sretan rođendan cvrčkici

----------


## Bab

sretan ročkas maloj Cvrčkici prekrasnog imena i nek joj cijeli život bude bajka kakvu živi zadnjih par mjeseci...
Uživajte u ogromnoj sreći.
Pusa velika  :Kiss:

----------


## mala Ina

Sretan rođendan Tena !

----------


## Rebbeca

Sretan ročkas Cvrčkica!!!!

----------


## Charlie

Sretan rođendan maloj cvrčkici!!

----------


## Snekica

AAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! Slatkiš mali već puni 2.g.?! Pa nek joj je sa srećom!!! Konačno ima nekog tko je jaaaaaaakon pazi i mazi i puuuuuuuuno voli!!! Sretan rođendan draga Tenice!!!  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## eris

Jao, pa naše su kćerke vršnjakinje! Definitivno jedno vrlo uzbudljivo i veselo razdoblje!

----------


## ArI MaLi

sretan ročkas!!!! velika pusa od nas, i mi evo za par dana slavimo drugi  :Very Happy:  
prave male majstorice  :Smile:

----------


## sonči

Sretan ročkas maloj Teni!
 :Zaljubljen:  :Heart: !

----------


## Mury

Sretan rođendan maloj ljepotici  :Very Happy:   :Zaljubljen: , neka do sljedećeg dobije bracu ili seku  :Smile:

----------


## rima11

Krasno! Prvi rođendan kod kuće,  :Smile: nešto posebno!
Sretan ročkas Tena!

----------


## sati

Sretan ročkas Tena i još puno, puno takvih  :Smile:

----------


## ivica_k

mali cvrcak uskoro ima 3. rodjendan, pisi nam kako ste, volim vas citati

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja tek sad vidim ovu temu pa da vam čestitam na maloj cvrčkici i javite se s novostima :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mare41

> mali cvrcak uskoro ima 3. rodjendan, pisi nam kako ste, volim vas citati


sretno i od mene!

----------


## kiara79

jel nas netko tražio!?! :Grin: 

ma stalno smo mi tu...negdje..
da,da u subotu nam cvrčak puni 3 godinice..ajme kad je to prošlo..
došla nam je kao beba,u pelenama,bucmastih obraščića,buhtlastih rukica i nogica,ma 
preslatki maki medo..
sada toga više nema,iz male bucmasto/buhtlaste bebe,narasla je u pravu curicu..
visoka je 104 cm,i ima 20 kg..hmmm ja sam sa 20 kg krenula u školu :Rolling Eyes: 
ispunjava nas u potpunosti,nasmijava..moram reći da smo presretni..
sada napokon imam nekog koga volim više od sebe!
cvrčak spava sam u sobi i to joj je baš super,"odselila"se najesen..uredile smo sobu u neku lijepu narančastu,i nalijepile hrpu naljepnica naravno sa psima koje obožava..

a zakon su joj tata i djed(moj tata)...urnebes kad idemo kod bake i djeda..
tata je super je peče njami pampinke(palačinke),a deda se jako vovi igati(voli igrati)

a mama pitam se za ššto služim..kaže ona-pa jako me voviš i fino kukaš(kuhaš) :Grin: i ja tebe mamika jako vovim.. :Zaljubljen: 

joj moram vam ispričati jednu njenu:

neki dan mi u osh koshu,isprobavam ja njoj jakne imaju dobro sniženje pa ajde da kupimo...
1,2,3,4... na petoj dijetetu prekipjelo i u sav glas ,tako čisto i perfektno dreknula
-mama,pa u pi... ma..R...svi smo se ukipili,iMM i ja i teta kaj radi u dućanu..

inače nema R u riječniku,ni zamjenskog slova,sad ga je izgovorila perfektno!
aajme jesam se raspisala,neću više daviti..mogla bih još puno bisera napisati,uglavnom lijepo nam je uživamo volimo se i čekamo da nam se uskoro pridruže braco i seka :Wink: 

puno vas vole cvrčak,mama i tata!

----------


## mare41

kiara, lijepo te je čitait, ljubi curu u moje ime, i tebi pusa velika!

----------


## winnerica

Ajoj, preslatko...  :Smile:  Uživam čitati!!!  :Heart:  Mala Tena je vodenjakica kao i moja L. koja ovog četvrtka 7.2. puni četiri godine  :Very Happy:  - Sretan rođkaz Tena!!!

----------


## kiara79

mare41 :Kiss: 

winnerica sretan rođendan i tvojoj maloj princezi..mi smo 2 dana poslije! :Smile:

----------


## klara

Sretan rodjendan Tena  :Smile:

----------


## winnerica

Hvala Kiara!

----------


## Snekica

Već 3 godine?! Wooow! Kako vrijeme prolazi! Znaju oni Reći R kad ne tRebaju  :Very Happy:  Moja kuma je imala sličnu situaciju  :Smile:  Ljubi je puno puno!

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Love:  joj preslatki ste!!! i mi 18-tog punimo 3 godine  :Smile: )) i isto čekamo bracu ili seku da nam se pridruže  :Smile: )) želimo vam svu sreću i da i uskoro pišemo o našim bracama i sekama  :Heart: 


a ovo sa psovanjem... vrlo slična situacija se neki dan nama dogodila u autu, inaće ne prića baš sad puno, i kad se zaprića kužimo je večinu toga mi koji smo svaki dan s njom, 
ali to je tako čisto i razgovjetno izvalila ( i to u tonalitetu kako to radi naša susjeda, sklinula ju je ko orginal) da smo se popišali od smijeha  :Laughing:  cure naše!!

----------


## ivica_k

Sretan rodjendan Tena! Pusa

----------


## Bab

sa malim zakašnjenjem šaljem najveće puse maloj djevojčici prekrasnog imena za njen 3. ročkas.
Uživajte punim plućima...baš vas je gušt čitat :Kiss:

----------


## kiara79

hvala cure,jučer smo imali tortu i puhali svjećicu... :Heart:

----------


## mirto2

> jel nas netko tražio!?!
>  čekamo da nam se uskoro pridruže braco i seka
> 
> puno vas vole cvrčak,mama i tata!


Jel novo posvajanje ili trudnoca? Kako bilo, divno vas je citati.

----------


## kiara79

nažalost nije trudnoća,al nešto novo je.. :Wink:

----------


## sonči

:Heart: 
 :Klap:

----------


## Snekica

> nažalost nije trudnoća,al nešto novo je..


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Very Happy:  jedva čekam nastavak...  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivica_k

I ja, i jaaaa :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

*ivica_k* kiara nas je stavila na _ignore_  :Razz:

----------


## kiara79

stigao nam je mali braco, još jedan mali cvrčak..
presretni smo, ispunjeni i puno, puno, se mazimo...a cvrčkica je prava seka, vozi kolica, daje bočicu i sva si je važna!! :Joggler: 
ma jednosatavno smo baš happy!!
nastavak... kad ću imati malko više vremena, jer kraj cvrčkice i bebe od 6 mj.imam puneee ruke posla..da imam desetero ruku ne bih ih stigla i mogla toliko izgliti koliko želim!! :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

Cestitam draga, veselim se vasoj sreci!  :Heart:

----------


## anđeo26012013

:Crying or Very sad:   ovo je od sreće kad vidim da ima dobrih ljudi da pruže ljubav i dom,ne jednom nego dvoje malih cvrčaka   :Smile:

----------


## špelkica

Prekrasne vijesti!!!! Čestitam!!!!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Rebbeca

:Zaljubljen: Uistinu predivno, uživajte

----------


## butterfly_

čestitke!
 :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## BOZZ

Prekrasno draga, zaslužila si i uživaj svaki dan u malim misicima,a oni neka tvoju ljubav nagrađuju prekrasnim djecijim smijehom .

----------


## sonči

Čestitam!
Puse Teni i malom braci...... :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

čestitam!

----------


## ivanas

Čestitam vam, prekrasno!!!

----------


## mimi81

Baš lijepo! Čestitamo!

----------


## rozalija

draga čestitam od srca!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mojca

Predivno! Čestitam od srca! Uživajte!
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Snekica

Tena je dobila svog malog bracu!  :Zaljubljen:  Čestitam na ovolikoj sreći! Mazite se, pazite, ljubite i grlite puno puno puno!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

šredivno, draga, čestitam, uživajte

----------


## tina29

prekrasno  :Zaljubljen:  čestitam!

----------


## Muma

*kiara79* čestitam vam od srca!!!  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Mariela

Čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mury

Draga, tek sada sam ovo vidjela  :Zaljubljen: !!! Čestitke od srca, uživajte u zasluženoj sreći  :Very Happy:

----------


## nina70

*kiara*, prekrasno. Čestitam  :Zaljubljen:

----------

